# Internet porn-Addiction?



## flyinhigh (Mar 6, 2012)

I need some input from the women out there. I'm an attractive 50 yr old guy with a good job and a wife of 15 years that I love. She's slim and very attractive, which makes my problem even more difficult. I want sex with her, but she has a couple of issues that I can't change. One is the fact that she cannot achieve orgasm via penetration. She was open about this at the beginning of our marriage and I accepted this. I simply bring her to orgasm orally-not a problem. She does experience some pain with penetration, so our position options are pretty much limited to 2 positions that cause her the least discomfort. This leads to a problem of her lack of desire, since sex can hurt for her. She has talked to her OB/GYN and the doc has given her some options to help with that, but she has not followed thru with that. We only have sex on Sundays, if we have sex. If it doesn't happen Sunday, it doesn't happen til next week. Therefore our frequency is about twice a month, if that.

My issue is that she has a major problem with me looking @ internet porn. I'm not trying to replace her with it-I would LOVE to have much more sex with my wife. I don't have any performance problems and other women before my wife have told me I'm pretty good in the sack. My wife knows I masturbate, but doesn't like the use of the web to do it. What I don't get is that it's OK to buy magazines to use, but not OK to go on-line. I'm not looking @ 20 somethings or teens; I'm looking @ women that are my age, or "age appropriate" so to speak. This is close to ending our marriage, but I feel like I'm starving for real sex and the porn helps to alleviate some of this. I feel like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place (pun intended). Help!!!!


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

being in a sexless marriage i look at porn maybe twice a week for half hour each approx. i see nothing wrong with it and either does my wife.


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

Flyin - reading on this site, I have recognized that it is mostly low desire (LD) wives that hate porn. Crazy. I am torn about this. On the one hand it is a silly request to say to your husband don't look at porn, especially if it does not affect your love life. Dan Savage (columnist) says women who keep finding their husbands sneaking porn need to realize it is what guys do. It really is an insecurity matter for these women, who just do not have that mindset that it is no big deal - like a romantic comedy.

On the other hand, even though it irrationally bothers them, emotions are not rational. 

In the end, I truly feel that unless there is a problem, like an addiction, or it affects your love life, an LD wife has no real leg to stand on. If sex is important to you, act like it. If not, why do you care. I do not have the courage to say this to my wife though.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do u think that her not being able to have an o from penetration is an issue? Most women cannot do this.

I can under stand her issue w/inter net porn. There is many more types of interactions that are available online. Cyber sex is a huge cause of marital problems. Many people develop addiction to internet porn, cybersex, etc. Add computr/internet games as well.

I filed for divorce yesterday...online sex and porn addiction used by my husband is ahuge contributor to the destriction of my maarriage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SprucHub said:


> Flyin - reading on this site, I have recognized that it is mostly low desire (LD) wives that hate porn. Crazy. I am torn about this. On the one hand it is a silly request to say to your husband don't look at porn, especially if it does not affect your love life. Dan Savage (columnist) says women who keep finding their husbands sneaking porn need to realize it is what guys do. It really is an insecurity matter for these women, who just do not have that mindset that it is no big deal - like a romantic comedy.
> 
> On the other hand, even though it irrationally bothers them, emotions are not rational.
> 
> In the end, I truly feel that unless there is a problem, like an addiction, or it affects your love life, an LD wife has no real leg to stand on. If sex is important to you, act like it. If not, why do you care. I do not have the courage to say this to my wife though.


OP's wife does not object to him using porn. She objects to use of the internet to accesss porn. As I state in my post the internet has a lot of other activities that many porn. Sites encourge a person to engage in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

why was your husband using online sex and porn for? elegirl


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

brendan said:


> why was your husband using online sex and porn for? elegirl


Well gee that's easy to anwer... To get off and have online relationships with vothers.

I am HD. Sex just about every day works for me. I also do not care about some porn and would even particate... We use to have a pretty wild sex lift.

But he checked out of life a few years ago andhas never checked back in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

Ele - I wholeheartedly agree - communication porn is a no go. But tube sites, meh. Cheaper than buying videos.

Sorry about your marriage.
Good luck on your D!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SprucHub said:


> Ele - I wholeheartedly agree - communication porn is a no go. But tube sites, meh. Cheaper than buying videos.
> 
> Sorry about your marriage.
> Good luck on your D!


Thanks!!


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

You do not have a porn addiction.

It is interesting that your wife doesn't have an issue with magazines, etc but does have an issue with the internet.

If this is close to ruining your marriage it is time to have a good conversation with her.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Her having discomfort doesn't sound like a significant issue if you guys are working around it. Is she willing to perform oral on you?

If she is capable of enjoying oral sex then it is not an explanation as to why you are averaging twice a month. Why only on Sundays?


----------



## flyinhigh (Mar 6, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Why do u think that her not being able to have an o from penetration is an issue? Most women cannot do this.
> 
> *It wasn't an issue for me, but it was for her. She broke down in tears when she first told me this before moving forward with our relationship. I had to assure her it wasn't a problem. I love oral.*
> 
> ...


----------

